# Hedgehog Thanksgiving



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

Boyfriend and I will be traveling to Maryland to see my family for Thanksgiving and I'm bringing Sonic along. Willow will be staying behind so she won't have to deal with children bothering her. I'm curious to see if Sonic will eat anything. Some of my past hedgehogs would eat some things and others showed no interest in the food. 

Anyone celebrating Thanksgiving with the hedgies?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I arrived at my parent's last night with Pig and you can bet he'll have a seat at the table! After his bath, of course.  He'll be sampling some ham, yams, and Brussel sprouts, and maybe a mealie for dessert.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I might give Smarty Jones some turkey neck. Same with Zenyatta ans Fall Aspen.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got home after a 3 hour drive from my parents' place. Sonic was not the least bit interested in the turkey but he really liked the stuffing. Go fig.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

We tried to give Pricklepants some cranberries and sweet potato, but she wasn't interested. She did enjoy climbing underneath the plastic toy pirate prison, though.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that's annoying. Anyone else use the petguide app for hedgehogcentral? I can't ever get pictures to attach or upload. Annoying. Any help would be appreciated...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a link to a page, not a link to an image. I haven't used instagram much so I am not sure how to get a plain old image, it looks like they don't want to make it easy.

Your images of the pumpkin anointing here are totally adorable:

__
http://instagr.am/p/hRP8gUAXW6/


----------

